
A bloody brilliant recruitment video - plusbryan
http://www.crunchnotes.com/?p=404
======
nickb
That's a shitty recruitment video. Why? They don't even say who they work for!

Explanation is a lot simpler... it's not a recruitment video at all. It's just
a bunch of people goofing around on a boring day at the office.

~~~
plusbryan
i'll bet they get a couple applications out of it. smart people will see that
video, think it looks like fun, and take the time to figure out who they are.
there, they've just set up a filter.

------
npk
The shoot looks fun, but damn, that's a lot of white people.

~~~
Tichy
And a lot of young people.

------
plusbryan
FYI - This is Connected Ventures, which is now part of InterActive Corp.
Specifically, these are the teams from Vimeo, CollegeHumor, and Busted Tees

------
vlad
Two criticisms:

\- It takes way too long to get going

\- They put the worst lipsynchers in the beginning (?)

\- They should have the names of these people at the bottom, at the minimum,
so you can associate face to name

~~~
erdos2
Which of the three criticisms count as two criticisms?

~~~
vlad
You mean which of the three criticisms counts as zero. :) You're saying I have
four (1 + 1 + 2). :)

------
pixcavator
Are you sure these aren't actors?

------
plusbryan
for inspirational purposes only of course

~~~
SimJapan2005
Hehe, nice sound --- fun!

